

Why You Should Not Run Your Own Mail Server - mostafah
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/why-you-should-not-run-your-own-mail-server

======
bediger4000
You should run your own mail server, both personally and professionally.

The whole internet thing gave us all a post office, gave us all a printing
press and a newspaper. If we let corporations make running a web server or
mail server or whatever too hard for a garage tinkerer, we as a species have
lost a lot of freedom. Keep the Internet free: run your own damn servers.

------
2close4comfort
Well that seems like it would be counter to what Digital Ocean should really
be telling people not to do things themselves.

~~~
raiyu
The article headline is more of a play on the number of times a sysadmin has
_cursed_ because of the mail server that she/he was administering. It's kind
of been a right of passage, though becoming much less frequent these days with
the use of gmail.

------
dozzie
Well, troubleshooting why the heck Google's or FastMail's message didn't
reached the recipient or why customer's e-mail hasn't arrived is much more
difficult than looking at your own logs.

------
api
[https://mailinabox.email](https://mailinabox.email)

